# New to OC- ride books or other resources available



## gersting (Apr 26, 2008)

I am new (not yet, moving in Aug) to Irvine from FL and am looking for some resources
on road ride route (or MTB). I spent some time in WI where the local group had published a
50 page, spiral bound, laminated set of maps and route descriptions.

I don't need anything that advanced, but would appreciate any tips or ride suggestions, mostly directed to the area around Irvine.

Thanks.

gersting


----------

